

Ask HN: How do you relax? - tejaswiy

A fairly straight forward question. The second part of it is, most of my relaxation during weekdays seems to involve being glued to some sort of screen. My iPad if I'm reading, my PS3+TV if I'm gaming or my laptop+hulu if I'm watching TV Shows / general talks.<p>I enjoy all of these, but is there no way (please don't say exercise) to wind down without having to look at a screen?
======
RobotGrrl
Grabbing a piece of graph paper and hand-drawing some "pixel art" is quite
relaxing due to its simplicity yet gradual complexity. Check out "Zentangles"
for other interesting simple->complex doodles.

You can also try listening to a talk radio (CBC Radio 1 is great), or some
podcasts. Podcasts will be pretty simple to stick to a routine, since there
are some that come out weekly (or even daily).

Good luck!

------
bearwithclaws
Get back to the nature. Whether it's hiking, jungle trekking, swimming in the
ocean or running on the beach, it's totally reinvigorating. While you are
doing it, breathe deeply and enjoy the sights and sound of the surrounding -
you will come back a renewed man.

P.S: I'm very fortunate to live in Penang island (Malaysia), where all those
things I mentioned just 20 minutes away from my house.

~~~
derrida
+1. I am very fortunate to live in Sydney, where ditto.

------
amock
I read on my Kindle which is not like looking at a standard screen or you
could read real books. I also find manual drafting relaxing, but other hobbies
like drawing, knitting, or crocheting can be relaxing non-screen things to do.

------
_topher
I personally can't relax unless my mind is being stimulated in some way, so I
make stuff. If your purpose is solely to relax (as it is for me), it doesn't
even have to be useful. K'NEX and Lego are personal favorites if I'm mentally
out of steam (you can never be too old for Lego!). If I'm looking for
something more stimulating I'll get out my breadboard or something similar.

~~~
tejaswiy
I know, I try to come back from work, switch off for sometime and then put in
a few more hours at night building something interesting, so I don't really
want to think at all if that's even possible.

Legos are an interesting idea.

------
wmboy
Go to the local park and do some sprints on the grass. There's nothing more
invigorating than running as fast as you can.

After the sprints, fall on your back and do some sky gazing.

The sprints clear your mind, the sky gazing relaxes you and lets your mind
wander ;-)

------
emrahyalaz
Avoid digital rectangles. Begin to notice your breathing. Begin to pay
attention to how your body feels, what goes around you (peripheral) and in
front of you (3 point of awareness), explore hypnosis tapes and soothing
music, reduce stimulus overload, return to nature.

------
IdeaGuy
Explosions in the sky (It's a band) either on my Ipod, or on our stereo.

This is the only band that paints a soundscape(picture with sounds, like a
landscape) and I will listen.

Im sure the same effect would occur with classical music as well.

------
fdb
I'm currently trying Vipassana meditation. I first heard about it from the
"pragmatic thinking and learning" book. It's really simple to get started and
it can really affect your concentration in a positive way.

------
kevinstubbs
I go to see my girlfriend, play DoTA (sorry, computers again!), or just pick
up a book and read a bit.

------
coryl
How about exercising in a stimulating way? Ie. Learning muay thai, rock
climbing, etc.

------
derrida
Running for 2 hours at 160 bpm.

------
guynamedloren
What's wrong with exercising?

~~~
tejaswiy
Nothing at all, just that I've tried and failed multiple times to stick to a
routine.

~~~
derrida
Only do as much as you feel good doing. Most people when they start out do too
much or expect exercise to give a bad feeling, I know I did 2 years ago. Hell,
I was even famous for hating exercise in a show called Nerds FC. But recently
I have started running reallly really long distances at an "easy" pace, and it
is the most enjoyable, meaningless thing to do! When you enjoy it, you won't
need a "routine", you will just let yourself indulge.

------
bit101bit
bit101bit@ubuntu:~$ shutdown now

------
petervandijck
A walk?

------
tastybites
Lifting barbells.

